# Ok, Fingers crossed for my shrimp.



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

Ok. I went to Petsmart today and bought a ghost shrimp. I let the water run for a about ninty seconds. I used water conditioner, let it sit for about forty five minutes, and submerged the bag in the water for fifteen minutes to let the temperatures equalise. Please, PLEASE don't let me have forgotten anything.


----------



## kris_41 (Aug 3, 2011)

Good luck with your shrimp. I have 8 of them and they are doing great


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

What size tank?


----------



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

It's a one gallon


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

David Ca1226 said:


> It's a one gallon


And you have 1 shrimp? I think 1 would be ok in the 1 gallon, but i wouldn't add any more. ;P Mayne get a bigger tank!


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

dont bother with telling him that. its been suggested a few times before in a diff thread. he doesnt listen to anything he is told


----------



## David Ca1226 (Aug 21, 2011)

My parents have decided that I am not allowed to get a larger tank. I am trying to persuade them, but it will take some time.


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

and i understand that. untill u r able to get a bigger tank dont keep wasting money on fish that will die. that 1 shrimp is enough.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Amelia26 said:


> and i understand that. untill u r able to get a bigger tank dont keep wasting money on fish that will die. that 1 shrimp is enough.



Agreed. 2 is even pushing it. 1 gallons are small and get dirty fast!


----------

